# Weekly Competition 2012-43



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U R U' F2 R2 F' R' U
*2. *U2 F R2 F U' F R2 U2 F
*3. *F U R' F2 R U2 R' F R2 U'
*4. *U' R2 F U2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
*5. *R' F' R2 F R' F U' F2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B L2 D2 B2 D2 B U2 B' R2 D2 B2 U R' B F D B2 R B2 F
*2. *B' R U' R D B R' D2 L U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D'
*3. *U2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 B' D2 U' F' L U L D2 U'
*4. *F2 R F2 L F2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 R2 B D' L D R' B' R D2 B2
*5. *L' B2 R' U R' L U' D' F R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 Uw Fw L2 Rw' R U Fw' D F Rw Uw2 R F' L2 Rw R2 F' D' U2 F' D2 Rw2 U F' L' Rw' D' F Rw' B' U' Rw2 U R F' U L Rw' R'
*2. *Fw U B2 Fw' Uw' U2 R2 D F' D' Uw2 U2 B' R2 Fw' R Uw' F2 R Uw2 L2 F' D2 Fw F' Rw U L B2 R' Fw2 F L Uw U2 L D' Rw2 F2 Rw
*3. *D' R2 Uw L Rw' B2 F U' B' D2 B' F2 Rw2 Fw' U2 L' Rw R D2 B R2 F' Rw2 R F' Uw2 B U' L' Rw2 D U2 B2 D2 R' U2 Fw2 Uw2 F L2
*4. *Fw F R' Uw2 L' B2 R F L' R2 Uw L' Rw2 F' Uw2 R2 U Fw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' L' Uw Rw B2 Uw' Fw' U L Fw2 L2 U Fw' F Rw' R F2 Rw2 B2 Uw'
*5. *B Uw' Fw' Uw2 L Uw' B2 R' Uw2 B L Uw B F' U L2 Fw' R' B2 Fw F R2 U2 B' F' D2 U' Rw' Fw2 F2 Rw' R2 Uw' R D' Uw B2 L2 B F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 F Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw' Lw F Uw U' R D B Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 U Bw2 Rw R' D' Uw2 Lw' D2 Dw Rw2 Dw Rw' D' L Rw R B2 R' F' Uw' R B' Fw' D' R U2 Bw' U2 Lw' B R2 D' Bw' Lw D U2 Fw' F' R Dw B Bw2 Lw2
*2. *Lw2 Bw' Dw Bw F' L2 Bw' Fw' F2 D Dw2 U' L B' Fw U' Rw R' F' L2 B2 L2 Lw' Rw R' Uw' F' U R F Rw Bw' Rw' Dw Rw' B' F' Uw2 L D' Dw' Rw D R2 F D B L' Fw Dw F L' Lw2 Bw' L' Uw' Bw2 Rw U2 F'
*3. *Bw F D' Uw2 U L2 U2 Lw2 Bw2 L' D2 Fw' L2 D U Bw Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 L U2 Fw' Uw' L Lw2 U2 Bw' Lw' Rw F R2 F U F2 L' R D2 Lw' Rw' R Uw2 Fw Dw R Bw' Lw2 Rw' D2 R' Dw' Rw U' Fw F Dw' B' Fw Dw2
*4. *Bw2 R Dw Lw2 Bw Dw' Bw D' L2 D Lw' Bw2 Rw2 B Rw' U' Lw R' Bw Uw R Dw' Uw2 R Fw2 Lw' R D' B L R U' F2 L2 Lw' Fw Rw' B' L Lw2 U Rw Dw' Uw B2 Fw F D' Dw2 Lw2 D' Fw2 L2 Lw' F' D F' Dw' Uw L'
*5. *U F2 Dw' Fw' Dw2 F2 D' L Rw B2 Fw' Uw' U Bw2 F' L Lw' R Fw' R2 Dw' U B' U R D L2 R' Uw' Lw' F2 Uw F' L2 Lw Dw2 B' D' Uw2 U' L' D' Fw' F' Lw Dw' Lw Bw Rw D Dw Uw2 L Bw Fw2 F' Lw' R Fw Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *R2 2D2 3R' B2 F L' D 2U U' B2 2F 2U2 3F' L' 2B 3F2 L U L' R2 B' D' 2D' U 2R' B 2F' 2U U' 3R 2R' D' 3F' 2F 2D 3U' U' B' 2F' 2U R' D' 3U2 3R D F' 3U' 2U 3R2 B2 F' 3R2 2D2 3U2 U2 L' R 2B F2 L B' D' B2 2B 2U' L' F2 2U B 2B2
*2. *3U' 2U' 2L B' 3R U2 2F' F 2D 2L2 3R' U' B D F' 2R 2U L' 2L' F' D2 2L' B' 2F U' 2B' U' B2 2D 2L' 2D2 2U U2 F D B 2B2 2L2 U' 2L B2 2L' 3R 2D' 3U' 2R R 2B2 2R' 2D2 2B L 2L' 3R' 3U R2 B D U2 B U B 2B2 2F' R2 2U L 2F' 3U 2U'
*3. *2U2 3F2 D B' 2L' B 3F 2L' 3R' R' F' 2R 3F2 U' 3R2 2D' B2 2D' L B' 3R 2R' R B 3F2 R2 3U' U 2F2 2L2 3R' 2R 3U' 2R R 2B2 3F 2F 3R 2R' D2 L2 R' D 3U2 2U' 2L' R' 2D2 L2 U 3R2 3F 3R 2D 3R U2 R2 2U' L2 B 2U 2B' 3F 2D F' 2L 2F2 U 2L'
*4. *L2 R2 F2 2L 2R2 2B' 3R 3F F 2R' D 3U' 3F2 D' 2R 3U B2 3R 2R' 3U' 2B2 F2 D 2B 3F2 R' 3F2 D2 2U2 2B' 3U 3F 2L' 3R' 2R' R2 2U' U2 3F2 2R2 R2 B' 3F2 2L B' L' B2 F 2D L 2B2 2D2 U' 2B2 U 2F' 3R' 2F2 F 3U2 L' 2L2 2R' 2U2 U F2 3R' 2R' 3U' 2U'
*5. *2D2 U2 F' R2 2B F' 2R2 3F' F' 2R 2U 3R' U' F' 3U L2 3R R' B2 2F2 F 3R2 3F 2R 2D2 2U U 2F' 2L' B 2F D2 U' 2R2 3F2 2F2 F' 2L2 R2 2U' U 2R2 2B 2R' R' B' 2F2 3U2 2R2 B' D U2 3R2 D2 2D 3F 2U2 3F2 D2 2D' 3U 2U2 2R2 R 2B 3R' 2R' R2 B R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B L 2R2 3B' 3R 2R' 3F 3L' D2 2D' U 3F 3L2 R2 3U' B' 2F 2R2 2U' 2F2 L' 2B2 3U' U' 2B2 D' 3F2 2U 2R' R2 D2 3U2 2F 3L2 R B' 2B F 2L 2F 2L 3U' L' 2D2 2R' R 3F 2F2 L2 2R' R' U 2R R' 3B2 2D' 3B 3U 3F 2F F' D' 3L2 3B2 3L2 3R' R' 2F' 2R U' L U 2F 2U2 2L2 R2 B2 U F' 2L R' 2U' 2B' 2D 3F' R B2 2B2 3F' 3R' D2 3L 2R 2D2 3U2 U2 2B2 R 3B' 3F
*2. *2U' 2R2 2D2 3U' 2F2 2D' 3L2 2D2 B 2U2 B2 F' 2U' L 2L2 3F2 3L 2R' B 2U' B2 2L 3B 2D 2F2 3U' 3R 2U 3F2 3R2 2U2 3F2 2L2 2D' 2U 2B2 3U2 U 2B2 2F 2D' 2U' 2B 3B 3F' 2F2 F' 2L 3R2 B2 3B' 3R2 2R' 3D' 2B' 2F R2 3B' 3D2 3R' B 2R' 2F' 2D 2U2 2B 2F' 3U 3F 2F 2D2 L' 3L' 2R2 U2 3R D2 2U2 2L2 3B' D2 2U' 2L 2R' F' 2L' 3D U' 2F2 2L 2U' 3R R' 2D2 3U2 2U2 U 2L' 3B' 2F
*3. *L 3R R' F' 2R 2B 3L' D2 2D2 F R 2B' 3B' 3D' U' F2 D2 2L F D' L 3D U2 2R B2 3B F 3R2 U' B' L2 2L2 3L' 3B 3F' 3R' 3D2 U' 2F 3L 3F2 3U 3B 3L2 3R U2 L 3R' 3B' 3F2 U 2F R' 3D 2L 3R2 2R' R 3B' L 2L 2B' 3F' 2D' 3D2 F' 3D2 2R 2F2 U 2R R' 2D2 2F2 3L2 F' 3L D' 2U2 3F F2 3R2 3D' F2 2D 2B2 2D' 2U2 2L' 2B' 3R R B2 3F' 3U B' 2B D 2D2 2U
*4. *3B R B2 3B' 3U F' U2 3L' 2D2 F 3U' 2B2 U 2L2 B2 R' B2 D L' 2L' 3U' 2U U' 3F' L' 2L 2D' 3F 2R' D' 2D' 3U' U2 2B' 3B2 R' B 3U2 2R2 3U 3R R2 3F D 3F 3L2 2R2 2F2 R' 3F' R2 B2 R2 F2 2U 2L 2U2 B' F' R2 F 3D 2L 3U2 2L F2 2L2 R2 2D2 3B2 3R2 2U' 2L 2D2 3D' 3R 2R 2F2 3L 2R2 D2 2U2 R2 2D2 3F 2L2 2D 3U2 L2 2R 3B' R' F' 3D2 3F 2D2 L2 2B 3F' F
*5. *R' 3D' 3B2 2L' 2R2 R' 3U R2 2D2 3B 3U2 L2 3D 2R D' F 3U' B2 2U2 R' F2 3U' R D' U B' F2 2R2 2D 3U U2 3L' 2F' 3D2 2R 3U2 U L' R' 3U2 2U2 3F 2U 3R 2R2 3D B' 3F L' 3R 3U 3R 3F 2D' F L' 2U2 2L2 2F F 2L 2D' U 2B' 3F2 2L' F R D 3R' 3F2 2L' R' 2U2 U 3L2 3R' R 3F' 2U' 2B 3B2 2D2 3D2 L' 2L R2 3B2 D' 2F' 3R 2F' 2U' 3F2 R2 2F2 L2 2B2 3B' F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U' R U F2 U R' U
*2. *R2 U2 F U R2 F' R' F2
*3. *R' F2 U F' R2 F U2 F R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 L' B' D L F' U B' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R F2
*2. *L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' F D2 R D L' B' D' F2 U' F2
*3. *B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B L' B' F L' U' F L' B

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F L2 Rw R2 U2 Fw2 Uw' F2 Uw B2 U' Rw2 D' R' D B2 F2 U R2 D' Uw' U F' R2 U' F' L Rw' R2 Fw L' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 Rw' U' Rw
*2. *D L2 B2 U2 Fw2 Rw' R2 Fw' R B2 F2 D' U L2 R2 B2 D2 L' Rw' R Fw' Uw2 Rw D Fw Rw' B2 F2 D' L Uw Fw' D' Fw' U' Fw U Rw Uw' F2
*3. *D B R' B Fw' F2 Uw' Rw2 R Fw U2 Rw' F2 Uw' L Rw2 R D B2 F D2 U B' D Uw2 L2 B' Fw' D B' Fw' F D2 R' B F' L2 Fw F' Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw' D2 Lw Bw' Fw' F' D Dw Uw2 B' Bw' F D2 Bw2 U Bw L2 Dw' Rw Uw' R2 B2 F Uw Bw F Dw Lw Dw' Rw' Fw' F' D' B2 D' Uw' B' Lw' Dw' Lw2 Dw' B Fw' F Uw' Bw F' R' Bw F2 R' D' Bw' L2 B U2
*2. *Fw2 Dw2 L Rw F' Uw' L R2 D' F Lw Rw R2 Dw Uw U' Fw L2 Bw' Uw' U' R' U' Rw2 Bw' D2 U R D L Bw L Fw D' Dw L2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw' Lw2 U B' Uw' L Lw' U' Bw2 R D Uw2 Bw Uw U' Lw F' Uw' B' D U2
*3. *D' Bw2 Lw' Fw L' R2 Bw2 Dw Uw U2 F Lw' D2 Dw2 F R2 F Dw2 Lw' D2 U2 Bw L' D2 F2 Dw R' Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw L' B2 F' Rw2 B2 F2 Lw2 Rw' D' Lw Dw' L' Rw B2 D U Lw' Rw R U' Rw2 B2 F2 D U' B R' Bw2 U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U2 U2 2B2 F2 2D 2R D F2 U B F' R' 2D 3U' F D' 3F' F2 U 3F' L2 2L2 3R2 2R2 U L' 3F' U' 3R2 B2 2B R' U2 3F2 R 2D2 2U' U 3R R 2U 3F2 2R 2B2 R 2B 2L' 2R B' R' F' 2R' 2F2 F 3R' U' R D2 2L 3F2 3U2 3F 3R2 3U 3R' 3F D L 2D 2U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 2D 2L' 3U2 2U F2 L' 3R' 3F 2F2 D 2F' 3U' 2U L U2 2R 2B 3B 3R' U 3L 2B' 3R2 2D 3B F2 L 3D 2U2 L2 3L2 3U 2U 2L' 2R' R2 2U' 3R2 2R 3D 2B' 3D2 2U 2F' 3R2 2U' U' 2L' 2U2 U2 3R' 3F2 2F2 3L 2D2 B 2B 3R R D2 3U2 2U' 2B2 R2 D2 U' 2B2 F' U2 L2 3R 2R R 3F' 2F 2R' D' 2D 2R D2 U F' 3R' B' 3L' F 2U L2 3R 3B2 L 2L' 3L 3R2 2F 2D2 3U2 F' 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L F2 U2 L' R D2 F2 R D2 B2 D' F' D2 F2 R U F2 R' D2
*2. *U2 F' D2 F D2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 F L' D2 B2 D B D F D2 R' D
*3. *B R' D F D2 L' D2 B R D' B2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F U2
*4. *L2 U2 R' D2 B' D' F D' L U' R' B2 R F2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 B2 L
*5. *L2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 R U2 B' L' B2 U'
*6. *D B2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 U B2 L D2 R' B' R' D2 R2 D B2 F R
*7. *L2 D2 B2 L' R2 F2 L B2 R' U F' L B2 L2 D' F D' B'
*8. *U2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 R F2 L U2 L B' F L' U R' D' L D L F'
*9. *D2 U2 B F' U2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 D' F' L' U' R' F2 L D2 B U
*10. *F U' L D2 B D F' U' F B2 U2 F2 L F2 R F2 U2 D2 L2 U2
*11. *F' D L F L' F' L D' R U D2 R2 U2 F U2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 B2
*12. *B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 F' U L B U R F R2 B2 R' D'
*13. *R2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 R2 B U2 F2 L D2 B' F2 U F D2 L' U'
*14. *D U L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R' B D' B2 R2 D' B' R2 U' F2
*15. *U F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' U2 R F2 L2 D2 U F L
*16. *R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R' D2 F U B2 U2 R2 F' L2
*17. *F' U' R L' U2 F B' U' R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L' D2 L U2 R' D2 L B2
*18. *U' F2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U' B F2 D' R' U' R' F
*19. *L2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L B2 L' D2 R' D' F L B F R D' R2 B'
*20. *L U R' D L' F' R2 D R B2 D' B2 D2 F2 B2 D R2 F2 D2
*21. *B2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 R U2 R2 U L' B2 D L D' L
*22. *B2 F2 U2 R' D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R F' R' F R' U' L D B2 L F'
*23. *L B' U B2 L F2 D' R' D F B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B
*24. *R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 U F2 D F U R' B' R D L2 D2 L2 U'
*25. *R2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F' R F2 D' B2 F2 L D2 R2 U'
*26. *R' L' U2 B D2 R D' F' R' D2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 B2
*27. *D' F2 U L2 R2 D F2 U L2 F2 U R' B' F2 L' B R B' D F2 U2
*28. *F D2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' L2 B U L U2 B L R' D' U' B
*29. *B2 D F2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 D2 R2 B F' L U2 R' U R' D' F
*30. *U2 R2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 B' R B2 U' F2 R' B D2 R' F2
*31. *F2 D2 F U2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D R U2 B D' U B' R' F
*32. *R U2 B L2 U D L U R' B' R2 B2 R B2 R U2 L' F2 R F2 L2
*33. *L2 B' D2 U2 B L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F U L' B2 R D2 U' B F' L'
*34. *L2 F' L2 B D2 B L2 U2 F D2 B D' B2 D R F2 U2 B R2 D
*35. *L2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R U L R' D' U F' D B'
*36. *F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' B' D B2 D' U L D B' D2 R2
*37. *D2 R B2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 R F2 R2 U' F' U' R U' L D2 R F' D
*38. *F D2 R2 B L2 B' F2 R2 D2 U2 F' D B D U F R F D' B' L
*39. *F2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' D L B' L2 D2 B L2 R' D2
*40. *D2 L2 U F R L2 D' R B L2 U' L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D' F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 U2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 F R D' L2 B2 L' F L B' U
*2. *F U2 F U D2 F D R' D R L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B D2 F' D2
*3. *U' R2 L F2 B' U' R B L F' U2 L2 U2 R2 L' U2 D2 R D2 F2
*4. *U R2 U' L2 U F2 U F2 R2 U2 L' F' R' U R' F2 D R2 B R
*5. *R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 U B D B' D' B R F' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 B2 D2 U2 L' F2 R F2 D2 F2 D L D B' D' L F R2 U2
*2. *B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U L2 U' F2 R' B2 R' D B L' F2 U2 R' U
*3. *F2 D2 L2 F D2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B' U' B D2 L B2 D R2 F' L' R2
*4. *U B2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 U' B' D
*5. *B U' B' R' F L F R' U R2 B2 R' L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B U L2 B F' L F2 L2 D' U'
*2. *U2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U R' B' D' L' D' F' D2 L F U
*3. *L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U F D U L D B' L' R'
*4. *B2 F2 L F2 R' F2 R F2 R B2 R U L2 R' B' U2 L2 B2 D L
*5. *U2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 F2 D2 B L2 D' R U' R2 D' F D L R' U F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' F R2 F L2 D L2 B2 L' D U B R' U F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F' R U' F2 U R2 F' R' U2
*3. *U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 D U2 L2 F' R2 D' R2 F2 L' B' D L R' U
*4. *Uw' F U' Fw2 Rw' B' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 L' Rw2 U' L Uw2 Fw L2 Fw' F D Uw2 Rw' B' D2 R2 D Uw Rw' D' Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw Uw' B' R' B' F' Uw' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R U R' U R2 F R U'
*3. *R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 D' R' F' U2 B' U' B' L' U F2 L'
*4. *Uw' Rw R2 B' U Fw' D B U2 L' R' Uw' U2 Fw R' D' Uw2 Fw' U F' D' Rw R Fw' Rw2 Uw B2 L Rw' U L Uw2 R U2 B Fw' Rw R Uw F'
*5. *B Lw2 B' Dw F' Uw R2 F' R' B2 Dw2 L2 Rw' Fw' Lw U2 F Lw R' Dw B Lw' R2 F Lw2 R' B Fw2 F Rw' F2 D Dw2 Bw2 F2 L2 Rw' D L' F2 Rw D U2 B2 Fw' L2 Fw' D R D2 Uw' Bw U2 Lw' Rw2 U Rw R Dw Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=4 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R' L U R L' R' L' b'
*2. *L R U L U' R L U' R' l' b u'
*3. *U' B L' R U' R U B L' l' b u
*4. *U L U B R' U' L R' l' r u
*5. *L U L' R' U' B' R U B l r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-4, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (3, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
*5. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (0, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' L R D' R U L R' U'
*2. *R L' D U' L' D L U'
*3. *R U' R' D' R L U R' D'
*4. *R' L U' L D' R L'
*5. *U' R' D' L U' R' D R'


----------



## Sakoleg (Oct 23, 2012)

*2x2x2: 11.81*
(9.70), 10.72, 11.86, (12.95), 12.86
*3x3x3: 24.58*
24.75, 24.50, (23.43), (26.33), 24.49
*4x4x4: 1:37.73*
(2:05.88), 1:35.46, 1:35.47, 1:42.26, (1:29.79)
*Skewb: 47.60*
(35.13), (1:01.82), 41.03, 43.40, 58.36


----------



## vd (Oct 23, 2012)

3x3BLD: 56.07, DNF, DNF = 56.07  (last DNF was 40.87 off just by 2 flipped edges)
3x3: 18.52, (DNF), 14.87, 16.81, (14.46) = 16.73


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 23, 2012)

on the site there are some wrong scrambles. like match the scramble is 4x4, 7x7 blind is clock


----------



## Mcuber5 (Oct 23, 2012)

2x2 : 3.94, 3.90, 3.47, 3.15, 3.88 = 3.75 
3x3 : 13.38, 12.88, 13.27, 11.83, 15.30 = 13.18
4x4 : 1:00.36, 54.13, 56.94, 55.50, 55.43 = 55.96
5x5 : 2:09.25, 2:11.44, 2:08.36, 2:34.32, 1:59.06 = 2:09.68
OH : 25.00, 24.05, 21.93, 23.61, 22.44 = 23.37
Relay 2-3-4 : 1:23.13
Relay 2-3-4-5 : 3:32.03
Clock : 13.93, 9.71, 10.02, 10.08, 12.63 = 10.91 
Pyra : 4.21, 6.30, 10.93, 7.34, 7.71 = 7.12 
Square-1 : 45.38, 37.78, 29.31, 46.18, 34.30 = 39.15
2x2 BLD : DNF, DNF, 35.46 = 35.46
3x3 BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF

FMC : 39


Spoiler



y' U L U' L D' y' L' U L
y2 L' F U L' F2
y' R U' R' F' R U2 R'
y L U' L2 U L U L2 U L
y L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' U


----------



## mande (Oct 23, 2012)

2x2: 5.42, 6.56, 5.48, 5.58, 6.54 = 5.87
3x3: 15.27, 18.90, 14.48, 15.88, 22.02 = 16.68
5x5: (3:59.58), (3:06.31), 3:23.52, 3:06.75, 3:41.01 = 3:23.76
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3 OH: 30.84, 34.43, 30.30, 28.89, 33.60 = 31.58
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Second and third were of by 1 3 cycle of corners each  Third was 1:34.xy

3x3 MultiBLD: 6/7 (52:06) = 5 points
Last cube (first solved) was off by around 6 corners 

4x4 BLD: DNF(24:19.76), DNF(19:14.98), DNF(21:21.51) = DNF
First one was 5 edges off, second 4 edges off, and third pretty scrambled...im going to start practicing 4x4 BLD regularly now.

3x3 FMC: DNF
Couldn't find even a decent start. I found a 35 moves skeleton leaving 3 corners, but didn't bother trying to insert them.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> on the site there are some wrong scrambles. like match the scramble is 4x4, 7x7 blind is clock



Terribly sorry. Apparently the move to speedsolving.com is creating a few issues:

1. Some of the scrambles are wrong. I think we should rely on the scrambles here in this thread, rather than the ones on the website, since obviously some of the ones on the website don't fit. So please use the scrambles posted here, not the ones on the website.
2. Currently it is not possible to sign up for a new account to compete. If you are new here and want to compete, please simply post your results in this thread for now. We will probably get the ability to sign up added very soon, though, so this should be a very temporary problem.

Sorry for the inconvenience - please bear with us while we get the bugs out.


----------



## WBCube (Oct 24, 2012)

2x2 Fail Average: 3.095, 5.824, 9.537+, 4.072, 7.072 = 5.656s
3x3: 21.552, 20.736, 19.992, 15.880, 14.865 = 18.869s
4x4: 1:15.640, 1:34.748, 1:18.625, 1:29.042, 1:23.977 = 1:23.881 (Actually my new PB average for 4x4 )


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 24, 2012)

2x2: 5.71, 7.53, 6.34, 8.46, 6.17 = 6.68
3x3: 16.70, 15.69, 17.32, 17.31, 17.44 = 17.11
4x4: 1:04.66, 59.84, 1:13.01, 59.98, 1:03.17 = 1:02.60
5x5: 2:04.78, 2:12.69, 1:57.79, 1:48.56, 1:59.78 = 2:00.78
6x6: 4:29.46, 4:05.41, 4:41.99, 4:20.64, 4:52.26 = 4:30.70
A popful SS6x6 have I. Sigh...
7x7: 7:24.89, 7:33.21, 6:47.19, 7:14.14, 7:36.27 = 7:24.08
2BLD: 49.66[26.82], *43.05[14.28]*, 46.86[24.17]
3BLD: DNF(2:03.39)[45.70], *1:48.54[1:46.91]*, DNF(1:46.75)[40.25]
4BLD: 8:29.73[3:38.86], *7:31.43[3:46.93]*, DNF(8:42.57)[3:52.11]
5BLD: DNF(19:17.46)[9:37.80], DNF(19:00.62)[9:23.69]
OH: 36.79, 57.50, 33.28, 55.69, 47.82 = 46.77

Thats it for this week, did very bad at many of it, cold hands, winter, sigh.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 25, 2012)

2x2: 3.13, 2.94, 2.39, 2.24, 4.09 = 2.82
3x3: 9.62, 11.30, 8.65, 8.52, 7.85 = 8.93
4x4: 45.31, 42.56, 39.99, 42.57, 42.19 = 42.44
5x5: 1:15.80, 1:29.93, 1:20.36, 1:22.40, 1:20.54 = 1:21.10
6x6:
7x7:
3x3 BLD: 1:09.91, 1:01.61, 58.33 = 58.33
4x4 BLD: 7:15.61, DNF(7:31.44), 6:44.79 = 6:44.79
5x5 BLD: 14:59.50, DNF(13:35), DNF(16:50.79) = 14:59.50
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 18.54, 20.00, 17.72, 17.43, 16.51 = 17.90
3x3 WF: 1:02.27, 1:10.59, 1:19.16, 1:13.25, 1:00.81 = 1:08.70
Clock: 10.63, 10.12, 8.60, 10.27, 14.63 = 10.34
Megaminx: 53.68, 49.03, 48.63, 50.62, 45.29 = 49.43
Pyraminx: 5.86, 6.21, 7.16, 7.50, 6.50 = 6.62
Square-1: 30.63, 19.97, 20.64, 22.48, 17.40 = 21.03

FMC:


----------



## HEART (Oct 26, 2012)

2x2 : 6.19, 8.08, 8.93,_ 5.47_, 8.37 = *7.55*
-
3x3 : 20.44, 18.76, _16.22_, 19.49, 19.40 = *19.22*
-
4x4 : 1:26.70, _1:13.45_, 1:43.68, 1:33.31, 1:16.24 = *1:25.42*
-
2BLD : 41.81, 1:10.07, _41.52_ = *51.13*
-
3BLD : 2:46.91, 2:34.56, _2:15.98_ = *2:32.48*


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 26, 2012)

5bld: 16:28.00
sq1: 37.70, 19.23, 29.92, 42.53, 29.07 = 32.23
pyra: 9.57, 6.25, 7.25, 6.75, 6.47 = 6.82
clock: 13.16, 9.61, 9.36, 9.05, 11.34 = 10.10
2345 relay: 2:18.65
234 relay: 55.95
wf: 1:38.91, 1:14.73, DNF, 1:27.23, 1:21.98 = 1:29.37
oh: 19.71, 13.61, 17.93, 19.46, 16.37 = 17.92
5x5: 1:16.39, 1:25.21, 1:27.81, 1:24.60, 1:16.35 = 1:22.07
4x4: 40.85, 40.33, 33.29, 33.65, 35.61 = 36.53
3x3: 11.38, 12.11, 8.77, 8.69, 10.83 = 10.33
2x2: 2.49, 3.62, 3.39, 2.83, 3.17 = 3.13
4bld: DNF, 10:28.96
mega: 1:39.85, 1:42.11, 1:51.72, 1:47.56, 1:47.08 = 1:45.58
mts: 1:00.00, 1:50.61, 1:03.85, 56.84, 1:16.65 = 1:06.38


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 26, 2012)

yoinneroid said:


> 5bld: 16:28.00


Wow, you are really getting better and better at big bld!


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 26, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> Wow, you are really getting better and better at big bld!



Thanks, I've not practice as much as before though, because I'm struggling to quit using visual by memorizing a list of letter pair images.
Gonna change execution too, I learned how to do comms for everything for bigcubes, but never use them for real attempt


----------



## emolover (Oct 27, 2012)

2x2: 3.33
2.87, 3.36, 7.26, 3.07, 3.56
3x3: 12.75
13.50, 13.42, 12.74, 9.14, 12.09
Nice scrambles besides the first one.
4x4: 59.81
1:12.56, 56.80, 1:04.47, 57.03, 57.93
Damn counting 64...
5x5: 1:46.82
1:36.65, 1:44.04, 1:58.81, 1:53.43, 1:42.98
Disappointing. 
2-4: 1:19.86
2-5: 3:23.37
Lucky PLL skip!
Megaminx: 1:24.27
1:22.32, 1:43.69, 1:12.62, 1:21.23, 1:29.25
Awesome!
Pyraminx: 7.08
6.98, 6.12, 12.15, 6.81, 7.44


----------



## Czery (Oct 27, 2012)

3x3: 21.30, 18.09, 18.90, 19.03, 30.98 = 19.74


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 27, 2012)

The site isn't letting me submit my Multi blind attempt. I've tried 3 times now, logging out and back in, and completely restarting my computer. It just always shows up as blank/default (0, 0, 0.00) when I scroll down to check it. My attempt was 1/5 in 31:26.68


----------



## Mikel (Oct 27, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> The site isn't letting me submit my Multi blind attempt. I've tried 3 times now, logging out and back in, and completely restarting my computer. It just always shows up as blank/default (0, 0, 0.00) when I scroll down to check it. My attempt was 1/5 in 31:26.68


It doesn't let you input results that are DNF. I usually will just put 0/0 and write my result in the comment section. I did that this week (2/7).


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 28, 2012)

*2x2:*3.52, 6.19, 5.60, 4.20, 6.74=*5.33*
*3x3:*17.61, 18.49, 15.45, 15.92, 21.09=*17.34*
*4x4:*2:12.15, 1:22.76, 1:29.90, 1:35.31, 1:22.81=*1:29.34*
*5x5:*3:14.22, 2:38.60, 2:54.81, 2:58.38, 3:10.09= *3:01.09*
*2x2-4x4 relay:1:52.97*
*2x2-5x5 relay:4:46.21*
*SQ-1:*44.20, 27.93, 53.00, 49.16, 41.42=*44.93*
*Pyraminx:*5.28, 5.44, 7.06, 6.92, 9.78=*6.47 *
*3x3 OH:*1:18.88, 1:33.94, 44.84, 1:36.17, 1:06.41=*1:19.74*


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 28, 2012)

2x2: 2.55, 2.93, 2.53, 3.02, 2.75 = 2.74


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 28, 2012)

2x2x2 : 6.25, 7.13, 7.71, 6.63, 6.55
3x3x3 : 21.08, 23.63, 21.46, 17.09, 25.90 [I'm not really CN, but that red cross was nice!]
4x4x4 : 2:32.68, 2:13.96, 2:59.96, 2:37.33, 2:41.72
3x3x3 OH : 1:04.66 54.40, 1:02.11, 53.19, 1:10.78
Pyraminx : 20.68, 12.96, 26.08, 19.34, 25.69
Skewb : 33.47, 42.03 12.44, 40.94, 37.84
2x2x2 BLD : DNF, 1:58.28, 1:13.30
I haven't done any timed solves other than 3x3 in a while, so I guess it is back to practicing all the other puzzles as well again.


----------



## blairubik (Oct 29, 2012)

2x2: 6.32, 7.25, 14.32, 10.99, 8.54 = *8.93*
3x3: 21.46, 16.02, 24.27, 19.46, 20.56 = *20.49*
4x4: 2:04.58, 1:56.30, 1:43.47, 2:07.87,2:19.01 = *2:02:92*
3x3 ho: 1:01.86, 59.12, 53.92, 1:26.19,33.82 = *58.30*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: 5:13.62, 2:18.79, 2:44.05,DNF, 2:36.03 = *3:31.23*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:44.30*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *6:24.10*
Clock: 38.53, 36.18, 37.46, DNF,44.06 = *40,02*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 30, 2012)

Results: congrats to yoinneroid, Simon & Mike

*2x2x2*(38)

 2.74 Tao Yu
 2.82 SimonWestlund
 3.13 yoinneroid
 3.33 emolover
 3.56 mycube
 3.75 Mcuber5
 4.57 HampusHansson
 4.64 AndersB
 4.64 Iggy
 4.75 antoineccantin
 4.88 Maxelino
 4.88 riley
 5.09 zaki
 5.13 bryson azzopard
 5.30 Andri Maulana
 5.30 FinnGamer
 5.33 Thunderbolt
 5.38 rock1313
 5.65 WBCube
 5.77 Perff
 5.80 rona3
 5.86 Alcuber
 5.87 mande
 6.24 Mike Hughey
 6.68 NevinsCPH
 6.77 Schmidt
 7.55 HEART
 7.60 Mikel
 7.72 ickathu
 7.73 scylla
 7.84 Kenneth Svendson
 7.96 F perm
 8.93 blairubik
 10.10 hfsdo
 11.04 MichaelErskine
 11.81 Sakoleg
 15.11 MatsBergsten
 16.03 hcfong
*3x3x3 *(45)

 8.93 SimonWestlund
 9.95 CuberMan
 9.96 KCuber
 10.33 yoinneroid
 11.50 antoineccantin
 11.82 riley
 12.35 Andrejon
 12.66 Lapinsavant
 12.75 emolover
 13.06 Andri Maulana
 13.18 Mcuber5
 13.20 mycube
 13.28 pwnAge
 14.05 rock1313
 14.27 zaki
 14.32 AndersB
 15.65 bryson azzopard
 16.34 FinnGamer
 16.68 mande
 16.73 vd
 16.99 HampusHansson
 17.11 NevinsCPH
 17.34 Thunderbolt
 17.35 brandbest1
 17.75 Krag
 18.69 Perff
 18.87 WBCube
 19.01 Kenneth Svendson
 19.18 Mikel
 19.22 HEART
 19.22 Zoé
 19.74 Czery
 19.87 scylla
 20.49 blairubik
 21.19 Mike Hughey
 21.85 rona3
 22.06 Schmidt
 22.33 ickathu
 23.53 F perm
 24.58 Sakoleg
 26.97 hfsdo
 27.28 ajayd
 29.74 Alcuber
 35.44 hcfong
 36.02 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(30)

 36.53 yoinneroid
 42.44 SimonWestlund
 48.14 zaki
 53.86 mycube
 55.20 riley
 55.96 Mcuber5
 56.55 Andri Maulana
 59.81 emolover
 1:02.60 NevinsCPH
 1:03.24 Lapinsavant
 1:06.06 AndersB
 1:07.84 Zoé
 1:10.99 brandbest1
 1:13.22 bryson azzopard
 1:13.28 FinnGamer
 1:16.28 ickathu
 1:18.93 Mikel
 1:19.74 Iggy
 1:23.88 WBCube
 1:25.42 HEART
 1:26.71 Mike Hughey
 1:29.34 Thunderbolt
 1:35.91 rona3
 1:37.73 Sakoleg
 1:54.71 F perm
 2:01.27 blairubik
 2:16.95 scylla
 2:26.91 hfsdo
 2:29.31 MatsBergsten
 2:37.24 Schmidt
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:21.10 SimonWestlund
 1:22.07 yoinneroid
 1:28.58 zaki
 1:36.06 CuberMan
 1:38.32 AustinReed
 1:41.17 mycube
 1:46.82 emolover
 1:48.36 rock1313
 1:48.59 riley
 2:00.78 NevinsCPH
 2:02.40 AndersB
 2:09.68 Mcuber5
 2:11.04 bryson azzopard
 2:22.39 Mike Hughey
 2:26.25 FinnGamer
 3:00.14 ickathu
 3:01.09 Thunderbolt
 3:23.76 mande
 5:30.06 MatsBergsten
 DNF Andri Maulana
 DNF Mikel
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:51.77 zaki
 3:11.77 mycube
 3:43.99 AustinReed
 4:27.91 Mike Hughey
 4:30.70 NevinsCPH
 5:38.91 FinnGamer
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:31.37 zaki
 4:48.89 mycube
 5:46.28 AustinReed
 7:24.08 NevinsCPH
 7:26.96 Mike Hughey
 DNF AndersB
*3x3 one handed*(29)

 14.55 antoineccantin
 17.90 SimonWestlund
 17.92 yoinneroid
 18.87 CuberMan
 21.65 AustinReed
 22.47 pwnAge
 23.22 AndersB
 23.37 Mcuber5
 24.28 mycube
 24.48 Lapinsavant
 24.98 riley
 27.49 Andri Maulana
 29.58 zaki
 31.58 mande
 36.63 brandbest1
 37.71 bryson azzopard
 39.04 Kenneth Svendson
 43.20 Mikel
 43.96 Alcuber
 44.53 Mike Hughey
 46.77 NevinsCPH
 50.46 rona3
 50.71 FinnGamer
 52.38 F perm
 56.04 ickathu
 59.76 blairubik
 1:00.39 Schmidt
 1:20.03 Thunderbolt
 1:21.44 hfsdo
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:08.70 SimonWestlund
 1:14.59 Kenneth Svendson
 1:29.37 yoinneroid
 1:57.24 Mike Hughey
 2:15.34 AustinReed
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 12.81 AustinReed
 23.40 Mike Hughey
 29.00 Mikel
 32.19 riley
 32.51 AndersB
 35.46 Mcuber5
 38.62 MatsBergsten
 41.52 HEART
 43.05 NevinsCPH
 51.79 scylla
 58.28 bryson azzopard
 1:13.30 Schmidt
 1:15.17 HampusHansson
 1:38.10 F perm
 DNF ickathu
 DNF mande
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 56.07 vd
 58.33 SimonWestlund
 1:16.96 Mike Hughey
 1:25.07 MatsBergsten
 1:48.54 NevinsCPH
 1:50.65 Mikel
 1:51.11 Andri Maulana
 1:56.58 mycube
 1:58.93 riley
 2:15.61 rock1313
 2:15.98 HEART
 2:46.20 scylla
 3:10.16 brandbest1
 3:12.74 AndersB
 3:58.99 bryson azzopard
 6:11.28 F perm
 DNF ickathu
 DNF mande
 DNF Mcuber5
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(11)

 6:20.50 MatsBergsten
 6:44.79 SimonWestlund
 7:31.43 NevinsCPH
 8:30.30 Mike Hughey
10:28.96 yoinneroid
15:00.80 AustinReed
 DNF rock1313
 DNF ickathu
 DNF Mikel
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF mande
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

14:50.66 Mike Hughey
14:59.50 SimonWestlund
15:57.17 MatsBergsten
16:28.00 yoinneroid
26:21.09 Mikel
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF NevinsCPH
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

34:21.02 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

10/10 (52:33)  MatsBergsten
5/5 (31:38)  mycube
6/7 (52:06)  mande
2/2 ( 6:36)  Mike Hughey
2/2 (11:10)  scylla
1/5 (31:27)  ickathu
2/7 (40:50)  Mikel
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:06.83 yoinneroid
 1:10.17 Mike Hughey
 2:57.10 blairubik
 3:20.58 F perm
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 55.95 yoinneroid
 1:10.72 zaki
 1:16.90 mycube
 1:19.86 emolover
 1:19.88 riley
 1:23.13 Mcuber5
 1:24.93 CuberMan
 1:31.93 Lapinsavant
 1:31.94 bryson azzopard
 1:33.15 Maxelino
 1:38.47 FinnGamer
 1:42.94 AndersB
 1:46.18 ickathu
 2:02.01 Mike Hughey
 2:42.90 F perm
 2:44.30 blairubik
 5:16.73 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:18.65 yoinneroid
 2:55.96 CuberMan
 3:00.28 zaki
 3:10.56 mycube
 3:23.37 emolover
 3:32.03 Mcuber5
 3:42.52 AndersB
 3:57.63 bryson azzopard
 3:58.84 FinnGamer
 4:23.81 Mike Hughey
 5:06.83 ickathu
 6:24.10 blairubik
*Magic*(4)

 0.96 Iggy
 1.57 Mike Hughey
 3.20 ickathu
 3.89 hcfong
*Master Magic*(2)

 2.01 Iggy
 3.95 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(5)

 21.41 AndersB
 23.21 Mike Hughey
 32.76 ickathu
 37.42 Schmidt
 47.60 Sakoleg
*Clock*(7)

 10.10 yoinneroid
 10.34 SimonWestlund
 10.91 Mcuber5
 11.76 Perff
 16.88 Mike Hughey
 17.81 Mikel
 40.02 blairubik
*Pyraminx*(20)

 5.40 Maxelino
 5.46 Andrejon
 6.47 Thunderbolt
 6.62 SimonWestlund
 6.82 yoinneroid
 6.87 CuberMan
  6.95 squilliams
 7.08 emolover
 7.12 Mcuber5
 7.38 zaki
 7.44 ickathu
 7.90 Alcuber
 7.91 Iggy
 10.26 bryson azzopard
 11.10 riley
 11.75 Kenneth Svendson
 12.38 AndersB
 16.54 Mike Hughey
 21.90 Schmidt
 24.73 hfsdo
*Megaminx*(8)

 49.43 SimonWestlund
 1:24.27 emolover
 1:45.58 yoinneroid
 1:47.67 Zoé
 1:48.26 AndersB
 2:42.78 bryson azzopard
 3:01.42 Mike Hughey
 3:27.93 ickathu
*Square-1*(11)

 21.03 SimonWestlund
 26.31 brandbest1
 32.23 yoinneroid
 39.15 Mcuber5
 40.17 Mike Hughey
 44.93 Thunderbolt
 53.30 Andrejon
 53.76 AndersB
 1:14.79 hfsdo
 1:19.60 ickathu
 3:12.94 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

27 okayama
31 guusrs
36 Mike Hughey
39 Mcuber5
49 F perm
DNF  mycube
DNF  mande

*Contest results*

299 yoinneroid
296 SimonWestlund
262 Mike Hughey
250 mycube
234 Mcuber5
212 AndersB
208 zaki
199 riley
177 emolover
174 NevinsCPH
166 bryson azzopard
145 CuberMan
139 MatsBergsten
139 Andri Maulana
130 Mikel
129 mande
123 FinnGamer
120 ickathu
119 AustinReed
109 Thunderbolt
108 antoineccantin
102 Lapinsavant
100 rock1313
92 brandbest1
77 F perm
74 HEART
72 Andrejon
69 HampusHansson
68 Iggy
68 scylla
64 pwnAge
63 Kenneth Svendson
62 Maxelino
60 WBCube
57 blairubik
57 rona3
54 Schmidt
53 vd
51 Alcuber
50 Perff
50 Zoé
46 KCuber
40 Tao Yu
37 hfsdo
27 Sakoleg
24 Krag
17 Czery
17 okayama
16 squilliams
16 guusrs
10 hcfong
7 ajayd
6 MichaelErskine


----------



## Iggy (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay won both magics.


----------

